# St. Patrick's Day!



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Let us see what you are doing to celebrate, and as soon as I find out how to post pictures, I'll share my pictures!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we celebrate saint davids day here in wales.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cool, but what is Saint David's day?!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Didn't really celebrate, just cooked the traditional corned beef and cabbage.









Must have been good, no leftovers!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> Cool, but what is Saint David's day?!


st david is the patron saint of wales......much he same as st patrick


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I drove my son back to NY State after his Spring break. That's what I did. Lol. Happy St. Pattys!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Didn't really celebrate, just cooked the traditional corned beef and cabbage.
> 
> Must have been good, no leftovers!


Looks yummy...my wifes maiden name is finigan so st pattys big deal at our house ...dinner with the seven kids and eleven grandkids....was noisy..lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont have a pic but we has Corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I made Sheppard's pie. That was about it.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

rob said:


> we celebrate saint davids day here in wales.


So, what color is the beer on St Davids' Day? The local bars bring in green beer for the St. Patrick's crowd.

We don't really celebrate, but we did raise our American made ((with Scot-Irish roots)) Jack Daniels in a toast to my Irish ancestors.


----------

